# Yanmar 2301 - Needs Engine; What will replace 3T84?



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi All, I have a Yanmar 2301 with a 3T84 engine - The engine shot & head cracked.
Will any of the newer Yanmar engines replace the 3T84? I need to keep my original flywheel, which has 5 bolts. The newer engines seem to have 6 bolts on the flywheel.
Any advice appreciated.
Thanks Gerr


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Gerr, 

Are you sure it's a YM2301? It's one of the RAREST models and is directly related to the YM2310 with the same engine. 3T84M-S 

On this site in the Resource Manager section, there are many Parts Manuals for the various models that have a derived 3T84 engine. Those are not a 100% match, but extremely closely related. Thus, you would need to download and review each of them. In some cases, the exhaust could be on the other side of the machine or the engine has a turbo or the alternator is a generator instead. Some have water pumps and other based on a thermosiphon 

The 3T84 comes in many flavors and combinations.


----------



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks bmaverick,
To be exact it's a 2301D. The engine is 3T84H-S, 1.413lt.
I will check out those manuals. It's hard to get the older engines in Europe, not many were sold here back then. Thanks again.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Someone has removed the 4 wheel drive and made it a 2301.


----------



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)

I only recently bought it - everything seems original.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The suffix D indicates 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)

Most lightly the hood/bonnet has been changed so; there's really no signs of other modification.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Gerr said:


> Thanks bmaverick,
> To be exact it's a 2301D. The engine is 3T84H-S, 1.413lt.
> I will check out those manuals. It's hard to get the older engines in Europe, not many were sold here back then. Thanks again.
> View attachment 74327


WOW, that is my first time seeing any image on a YM2301 machine! It's not bad really. The neadlamp facia is almost gone, otherwise it's mainly all there. 

BTW, there are other machines that use the 3T84H engine. It's more popular than the 'M'. 

Looking at the black circle, it's a YM2301. The side decal says 'D', meaning 4WD. The decal is wrong. 

There is a thread on TBN of a guy who took 2 different model YM2xxx Series machines split both and then merged the back of one with the other front to have a good working engine. This is where the parts manuals become really helpful. Comparing part numbers tells you what machines can literally be split and swapped without pulling an engine out and doing all sorts of extra work. I would assume those 2 machines had a 3T84 family engine too. I'll poke around tonight an look for that neat thread.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Gerr said:


> Most lightly the hood/bonnet has been changed so; there's really no signs of other modification.


As promised, the EZ-est way to swap an engine on a Yanmar YM Series. 









Some engine swap pics YM2210/YM2000


New guy here from Georgia. Just thought I would share some pictures of my recent engine swap. Front end: YM2000 Rear end: YM2210 The 2210 was newly refurbished but, through a series of unfortunate events, had serious engine issues (long.... stupid stupid story). She was non-operational when I...




www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> As promised, the EZ-est way to swap an engine on a Yanmar YM Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it's interesting. He was lucky to find a doner tractor.


----------



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

In North America, there are several places to obtain rebuild engine kits. Would this work for your 3T84?


----------



## Gerr (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes, it could. The engine must have been overheated to crack the head so, I need a head too, $$$€€€'s. I need to check the bores, etc. to ensure the block is not distorted.
The best price for rebuild kits seem to be from China. Has anyone got any experience of the quality of these, or if they would actually arrive?
Thanks.

Overhaul Rebuild Kit For Yanmar 3T84H Engine $475 + $99 shipping Toyota SDK6 Skid Steer Loader
Overhaul Rebuild Kit For Yanmar 3T84H Engine Toyota SDK6 Skid Steer Loader | eBay
Overhaul Rebuild Kit for Yanmar 3T84H - $475 + $89 shipping 3T84H-NB Toyota SDK6 Skid Steer Loader
Overhaul Rebuild Kit for Yanmar 3T84H 3T84H-NB Toyota SDK6 Skid Steer Loader | eBay


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Gerr said:


> Yes, it could. The engine must have been overheated to crack the head so, I need a head too, $$$€€€'s. I need to check the bores, etc. to ensure the block is not distorted.
> The best price for rebuild kits seem to be from China. Has anyone got any experience of the quality of these, or if they would actually arrive?
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Now that is a loader of a question. (had to make a pun) 

From Amazon with their backing of product.
Amazon.com: Rebuild Kit for Yanmar 3T84HL,3T84A,3T84T,3T84HA,3T84Y,3T84HLE,3T84HLEG1 Engine : Automotive 

*Pictures Is For Reference and please see the details below

Description :*

This item includes :

1 set Full gasket kit

3 pcs Liner Cylinder

3 pcs Piston,STD size

3 set Ring set for 3 pistons.STD size

3 pcs Piston Pin

6 pcs Pin Clips

1 set Crankshaft bearing.STD size

1 set Connect Rod Bearing.STD size

1 set Thrust washer

Applications Suitable For :

WADO SANGYO CO., LTD. ??? Snow Blower 3T84HL-SS

WADO SANGYO CO., LTD. YSR420-N Snow Blower 3T84T-SR

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM330, YM330D Tractor 3T84A

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM330, YM330D Tractor 3T84A-LP

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM330,336,YM330D,336D Tractor 3T84A-LPP

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM336, YM336D Tractor 3T84A-N

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM336, YM336D Tractor 3T84A-NF

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM336, YM336D Tractor 3T84A-NS

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM276, YM276D Tractor 3T84HA

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM276, YM276D Tractor 3T84HA-F

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM276, YM276D Tractor 3T84HA-S

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM330T, YM330DT Tractor 3T84T

Yanmar Agricultural Equipment YM330T, YM330DT Tractor 3T84Y

Yanmar Japan Domestic General Utility Spec 3T84HLE

Yanmar Japan Domestic General Utility Spec 3T84HLE-S

Yanmar Japan Domestic General Generator Spec 3T84HLEG1

Yanmar Japan Domestic General Generator Spec 3T84HLEG1-S

*Note: If you need +0.25 or +0.5 Size, please leave us message in advance to confirm,or we will ship the STD size to you.thanks.*


----------

